# Grand Canyon Railway one-way?



## Sam31452 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it possible a one-way ticket from Williams to the Grand Canyon?

Do you know how much this costs?

Is Amtrak able to book a Train/Bus Combo (Williams-Grand Canyon-Flagstaff)?


----------



## George Harris (Jan 28, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> Is it possible a one-way ticket from Williams to the Grand Canyon?Do you know how much this costs?
> 
> Is Amtrak able to book a Train/Bus Combo (Williams-Grand Canyon-Flagstaff)?\


It used to be possible. I have done it, a few years back. Why not simply call them up and ask?


----------



## darien-l (Jan 28, 2009)

One way tickets on the Grand Canyon Railway are definitely possible; I just booked some a few months ago. The price, if I remember correctly, was about three-quarters that of a round-trip ticket.

You can't book Grand Canyon Railway tickets on amtrak.com last time I checked. If you call Amtrak, they may be able to do it, but I would go straight to the source (call 1-800-THE-TRAIN). If your bus from Grand Canyon connects to an Amtrak train in Flagstaff, you can book it on amtrak.com, otherwise, book directly with Open Road Tours or Flagstaff Express.


----------



## Sam31452 (Jan 28, 2009)

> Why not simply call them up and ask?


Well I might be in the wrong country for doing that 

Thanks anyway. I think Open Road Tours will be the Bus to take (cheaper & departing later)

Do you know if there's sort of a left luggage office at the South Rim ?


----------



## jackal (Jan 29, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> > Why not simply call them up and ask?
> 
> 
> Well I might be in the wrong country for doing that
> ...


Use Skype. Calls to 800-numbers in the U.S. are (or were, last time I checked) free.

Also, it might clarify future questions you have if you list your location (the UK, I assume) in your profile.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 29, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> Do you know if there's sort of a left luggage office at the South Rim ?


Yes, any hotel should be able to hold your luggage if you ask them nicely and especially if you tip them.  Maswik Lodge, the departure point of the Open Road Tours bus, may be a good choice. You may also want to consider Bright Angel Lodge (the departure point for the Flagstaff Express bus), which is very close to the Grand Canyon Railway station.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2009)

If you can't call, how about trying their website?


----------



## Sam31452 (Jan 29, 2009)

I of course did so. There's no information at all about one-way fares.

And, usually it takes much less time to get the information here, than by contacting somebody who ist paid for answering.

BTW: One-Way fare for next summer will be $ 68.35 (including NP Fee and Taxes)


----------



## darien-l (Jan 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> If you can't call, how about trying their website?


One way tickets are not bookable on their website. You have to call.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 29, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> BTW: One-Way fare for next summer will be $ 68.35 (including NP Fee and Taxes)


Yep, that's pretty close to three quarters of a round-trip ticket, which is $84.82.


----------

